# Mitsubishi WS-55331 Help



## nmr05 (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought a Mitsubishi WS-55331 back in January of 2003 and it's worked very nicely for a very long time. I've recently bought a Playstation 3, but I don't have the HD converter cables yet and I was wondering if i would be able to hook them up in the first place, and which cables to get.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

A quick search on that Mitsubishi didn't turn up anything for me to go on, but what connections does it have on the back?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm unaware of what HD converter cables you would need. If you're looking to hook up your PS3 to your TV just use the component cables if there is no HDMI connection. :T


----------

